# TESOL/ESL English Teaching Jobs?



## 1SweetWorld (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi, I have noticed that there appear to be scant few advertisements for English-speakers in the Philippines. Is there any demand for teaching or other jobs? I'm told that many native residents already speak English or Spanish. I am American.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

No demand for $250/month teaching jobs for non-citizens.


----------



## 1SweetWorld (Feb 9, 2013)

*I see...*



Mug said:


> No demand for $250/month teaching jobs for non-citizens.


I'm judging by the indication on your profile that you have personal experience with the Philippines? Are there any ex-pat jobs there at all?


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

1SweetWorld said:


> I'm judging by the indication on your profile that you have personal experience with the Philippines? Are there any ex-pat jobs there at all?


From what I have read, the only way to get a livable by western standards wage is to be hired by an international company that does business in the Philippines. I am married to a Filipina, have spent a few months there and know teachers in the public schools and private international schools, and the pay is low.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mug said:


> From what I have read, the only way to get a livable by western standards wage is to be hired by an international company that does business in the Philippines. I am married to a Filipina, have spent a few months there and know teachers in the public schools and private international schools, and the pay is low.


Mug is correct in his reply. Jobs are extremely low pay and hard to come by. The law here allows for employment but only if it is deemed to be a job that a foreigner is needed for or that a Filipino can not do.
However, if living here, it could or may be possible to teach online to say Koreans or students even in Taiwan. Payment could be made via bank transfer, Western Union, Zoom, or even Pay-Pal. That would be your best option unless ready to retire and then live here in this low cost paradise.


Gene


----------



## mikeshane (Dec 29, 2010)

FYI, teaching jobs are actually one of the better jobs for a Filipino. With the latest government raises and with benefits, local bonuses, and incentives, public school starts at a$500 per month. Here in Angeles it actually amounts to $600-700 starting. The problem is that you must be a licensed Filipino teacher. 

There are some teaching jobs for native English speakers however they are in great demand. St. Pauls American Christian School on Clark employs teachers from the US, but they also must licensed in the US. 

I have a company on Clark and we have four English class each week by an expat to improve our employees English and communication style. We also just opened an American school in Angeles myself and we have 7 Filipino teachers and 1 part time native English teacher. The need for the native English teacher is so that we can ensure that the students (5 of which are mine  ) learn proper English and not Tanglish. 

I have seen Gene's suggestion about teaching online to Korea work in a small scale so that could be a good option. However you have to deal with the poor internet connections here. If anyone does that, make sure that you have at least two connections. The students are not happy and not forgiving if you miss a class due to no internet. I know of one company that was doing quite well with this business model but lost all their customers after having an internet outage for a couple of days.

Mike


----------

